# Thomas the train for grandson



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Here is what I have been working on. Storage train engine for grandson. It will hold 44 toy engines and cars. Lid lifts off for extra storage. Wheels roll and arms move with the wheels. Could not have done it without the help from Dave. He helped me learn how to use the array feature in Aspire. Plus he programmed Thomas face. Last picture shows train engine I used for model. This is the first time I have used my machine for making parts.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

that cool. Some little guy will love it.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

your grandson is gonna love that...


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Very nice Mark. A teacher, that is what I need. :surprise:


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Great idea,Mark, and good job too. Thanks for posting the pictures, you can be proud of that one, and you grandson should love it.

Herb


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

He loaded it up already.


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Looking at that picture and the size of him, that is larger than I thought at first. full sized project.
Herb


----------



## beltramidave (Jan 6, 2016)

Wow Mark, that turned out GREAT!! I'm sure your Grandson is going to get lots of enjoyment out of that. What's next?

Dave


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Great looking project! Makes me think about all the hot wheels cars I had as a kid, and how cool it would have been to have a giant semi with slots in the side to "park" all my cars.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Good show Mark!!!!!! I'm proud of you.

Now that you have the file made - when does production start? I know it'll only take a 1/2 hour or so to slap one together. lol


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

Wonderful project and very well done.


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

That’s one hell of a job , nice work Mark. I’d be tempted to route the top perimeter with a round over bit so it has a radius , just in case the little guy butts his head into it


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Nice project, love the paint job.


----------



## cjskelton (Feb 27, 2015)

I love it, Mark! All my grandkids love Thomas the Train. Beautiful job.

Jay


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Thomas the Tank Engine reigns. 

He’s got to love that, awesome job and project.


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

Total dimensions are 20.25 tall to the lid, 11.25 wide and 34 long from tail to Thomas nose.


----------



## Scottart (Jan 8, 2015)

well done . that is one happy little engineer.


----------



## UglySign (Nov 17, 2015)

4DThinker said:


> Great looking project! Makes me think about all the hot wheels cars I had as a kid, and how cool it would have been to have a giant semi with slots in the side to "park" all my cars.


Lol... I often think of those days next to neat dirt pile
making mini 'towns'. Had to have a tow truck to get the break downs.
Get bored of that and get out the Star Wars figures. Was beat tho
I had a Chebacca w/ a crushed foot. Alot of my cars ended up
with melted wheels (playin w/ matches) and the hammer.
Those Hot Wheel vinyl suitcases were heavy when filled.
Got the goosies now....

Very Cool Mark, what about Gordon? Isnt he like the longest of the batch?
I havent seen those things in a long time, my son would go on for hours
and have tacks all over the house.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Looks like great fun, Mark. Yesterday I saw a light switch cover with the Thomas face.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Very well done Mark.... very well done indeed. 

I find nothing more enjoyable than making (or fixing  ) stuff for the grandkids.


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

The BBC will be after you for this, Thomas is not a Train, he is a 'Tank Engine". Nice job on his face. N


----------



## woodknots (Mar 7, 2012)

Great project - nicely done. My grandson loves Thomas the Tank Engine. Between his "Thomas" toys and tracks, and his huge collection of Hot Wheels, he needs an entire room for storage.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Does he have any problem with the cars rolling out? Very cool Idea


----------



## edison auto (Nov 13, 2015)

The trains do roll out when he moves it. I figured he would roll it a couple of times then park it. Next one will have slanted garage floors.


----------

